# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  33 yr old female...thinning hair. Question about HT

## teena139

I have had thinning hair since I was 17. Mom,dad, bro, sis all have thick hair - my mom's sis has thin hair. I didnt think it would get to a point were I'd be worrying about how can I live 30 more years before I go totally bald. I started using Dermmatch 3 years back. It was a life saver and still is - however I have lost so much hair in the last one year alone, even dermmatch is not helping and now I am depressed  :Frown:  Ive not visited a Dr to check on my condition and am just embarrassed - the thought of going out without a concealer is killing me. Been reading forums about what people do and see that HT is quite common among men...or maybe its that women simply dont write about it..we just bury it and deal with it quietly. 
After much researching, emailing 2 HT Dr's, I decided to visit Dr. Feller. I really want to speak a Dr who is compassionate and listens...from all that I have read I think he has both...It will be most painful 60 mile drive from my home- but I think my options are limited. I'm yet to call for an appointment. I have a few questions about the first consultation and HT procedure itself...if anyone can help answer them it would reassure me...
1) I'm assuming I have to wash my hair (with no dermmatch) and go?
2) What exactly does Dr. Feller do during the consult? Will be do scalp biospy, run test etc and diagnose my condition first or straight away discuss HT? (It may sound weird, but I really would like to know what my condition is)
3) I saw bef and aft photos of a women who did HT and she had HT done in the front - the photo showed  big portion of the front shaven and it took almost 8 months for hair to grow. I thought only the donor area had to be shaved? 
4) If in fact the transplant area has to be shaved how do people go out with a big area with no hair right after the HT. I cannot imagine walking around like that  :Frown:  If I decide to do HT I wouldn't want any one at work to know about it...I can probably take 2 weeks off but that wouldn't help a big hairless area on my head. 
5) Its not that I have the money sitting in the bank to pay for it and HT is expensive - I would've never considered HT if it wasn't this bad (will try to post some photos later on). Now I look at it as though I need clothes to cover my body and need hair to cover my head...it is a necessity..I may have to live on a tight budget for long but I think it would regain my confidence

The only best part of all this is my boyfriend of 3 yrs - he is extremely supportive and understands how I feel. I've only spoken about my hair problem to my mom and sis - no one else knows...demmatch magic...

I'm here for support and any suggestions...thanks for listening...

Good luck to all of you in your journey of restoring your hair...god bless.

----------


## Spex

Hi Teena, 

I am sorry to hear of your anxiety surrounding your hair loss. Hairloss is just as traumatic for ladies, if not more so than for men. You have made a good step forward in finding the forums where you will be able to gain a much greater insight into the world of hair loss and hair restoration :Cool: 

To try and help answer your questions:

1) yes you will need to go with no product on your hair in order for the doc to clearly see the concerns you have.

2) He will examine your head and obtain as much information from you as possible ie medical history,  in order to cast his opinion on your situation based on his vast experience. He will not run any tests. Based on the outcome of your consultation he may well advise you seek some specific hormone, blood tests to help rule anything out which he feels could be attributing to your loss, based on the physical appearance and info obtained from yourself.

3)Most top surgeons shave down both the recipient and donor regions prior to a ht in order to provide optimal condition. It may be a case of your requirements are small l and the doc might be happy to perform without shaving down, however only the doc can determine that. Discuss these concerns with the doc face to face as he will be able to see the situ - he may not even feel you are eligible for a HT at all.

4) Recovery time is essential when embarking doesnt the HT road and something to consider and something that shouldn't be underestimated either. All depends on how large an area needs to be shaved down, and whether it can be concealer short term. If not then its a catch 22.

If you are eligible for surgery then downtime is something to seriously consider as you will need time, however there are some clinics out there who will perform HT's without shaving down so these might be better suited to yourself. I truly understand why you would not want to be shaved down, especially being a lady.

5) It a personal decision certainly and if eligible the best way of looking at it is an investment in yourself potentially. Self esteem is very important and confidence these should never be stripped from anyone.

Support is very important and take someone with you to all your consults as it will help and your emotions will be running high and questions you desperately want to ask may get forgotten due to your state of mind.

You are defo not alone so keep us well informed and as always i'm here to help alone the way whenever needed.
Regards
Spex

----------


## marypulido

Thanks, Spex for sharing so much information. Just as you mentioned, I believe shaving is just temporary as the hair grows back within a week. If women really feel very embarrassed to move out they can stay indoors for just that time...it might not sound a good suggestion..but it can help. :Smile:  :Smile: 

Mary
http://www.hairextensions-australia.com.au/

----------


## Plum

I too am sorry to hear about your anxiety about your hair.  I can definitely sympathize with you, especially as a female.  I have fine and thin hair, and was born with a "masculine" hairline which I had always hated.  About three years ago, I decided to do something about it and have my first of two hair transplants.  

I had my hair shaved for my first surgery.  I have to say it was a very awkward time, especially since the shock loss made the shaved areas look even more sparse than I started. You have to be prepared to look worse before you look better.  (I know, it's easier said than done.)  

I actually took a month off work and wore a hat for about 3 months (even though i work in an office; people thought I was a fashion statement with my hats on, so that wasn't so bad.  There are all kinds of cute hats out there. :P)  Then I wore heavy bangs to conceal the transplanted areas along my hairline and fronto-temporal areas.  That worked okay, but I preferred wearing a hat.

I wish you all the best in getting the answers to your questions and having a successful outcome.  If you have any questions about my own experience, please don't hesitate to ask.  :Wink:

----------


## clee984

Hi,
There is a forum specifically about and for women and hairloss, that should have some useful information. I'm afraid I can't find the link at the moment, I've heard Spencer Kobren talk about it, I'm sure there are links somewhere on this site, or maybe a helpful user can point you towards it. 

I hope everything works out well for you, it's tough being a man and dealing with this, it must be doubly hard for a lady. All the best.

----------


## mlao

> I have had thinning hair since I was 17. Mom,dad, bro, sis all have thick hair - my mom's sis has thin hair. I didnt think it would get to a point were I'd be worrying about how can I live 30 more years before I go totally bald. I started using Dermmatch 3 years back. It was a life saver and still is - however I have lost so much hair in the last one year alone, even dermmatch is not helping and now I am depressed  Ive not visited a Dr to check on my condition and am just embarrassed - the thought of going out without a concealer is killing me. Been reading forums about what people do and see that HT is quite common among men...or maybe its that women simply dont write about it..we just bury it and deal with it quietly. 
> After much researching, emailing 2 HT Dr's, I decided to visit Dr. Feller. I really want to speak a Dr who is compassionate and listens...from all that I have read I think he has both...It will be most painful 60 mile drive from my home- but I think my options are limited. I'm yet to call for an appointment. I have a few questions about the first consultation and HT procedure itself...if anyone can help answer them it would reassure me...
> 1) I'm assuming I have to wash my hair (with no dermmatch) and go?
> 2) What exactly does Dr. Feller do during the consult? Will be do scalp biospy, run test etc and diagnose my condition first or straight away discuss HT? (It may sound weird, but I really would like to know what my condition is)
> 3) I saw bef and aft photos of a women who did HT and she had HT done in the front - the photo showed  big portion of the front shaven and it took almost 8 months for hair to grow. I thought only the donor area had to be shaved? 
> 4) If in fact the transplant area has to be shaved how do people go out with a big area with no hair right after the HT. I cannot imagine walking around like that  If I decide to do HT I wouldn't want any one at work to know about it...I can probably take 2 weeks off but that wouldn't help a big hairless area on my head. 
> 5) Its not that I have the money sitting in the bank to pay for it and HT is expensive - I would've never considered HT if it wasn't this bad (will try to post some photos later on). Now I look at it as though I need clothes to cover my body and need hair to cover my head...it is a necessity..I may have to live on a tight budget for long but I think it would regain my confidence
> 
> The only best part of all this is my boyfriend of 3 yrs - he is extremely supportive and understands how I feel. I've only spoken about my hair problem to my mom and sis - no one else knows...demmatch magic...
> ...


 You might also want to check out Dr. Bernstein's site he has a great deal of information on female hair loss.

He is based in NYC so I would guess you are close to him as well as Dr. Feller

http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/hair-loss/women/

----------


## PayDay

The site is www.womenshairlossproject.com
Hope this helps.

----------


## saniaa83

Revivogen&#174; is a unique hair-loss solution that has been proven to work, and it has advantages when compared to other over-the-counter and prescription treatment options.
Revivogen is easy to use. Unlike other topicals, which must be used twice a day, Revivogen's powerful natural anti-DHT ingredients provide effective results with just one application per day. Simply apply the Scalp Therapy nightly at bedtime, then wash and condition the next morning to stop the progression of hair loss and reverse it.
 Revivogen has no side effects. Because Revivogen is applied where it's needed-on the scalp-it only blocks the DHT in the hair follicles that causes hair loss. When you take oral DHT inhibitors, DHT is reduced throughout the body, which can lead to potential side effects like loss of libido in men.

----------


## girlyback

what about natural dht blockers...Pumpkin Seed Oil , Green Tea, Soy Isoflavones

----------


## PVMRT

> I have had thinning hair since I was 17. Mom,dad, bro, sis all have thick hair - my mom's sis has thin hair. I didnt think it would get to a point were I'd be worrying about how can I live 30 more years before I go totally bald. I started using Dermmatch 3 years back. It was a life saver and still is - however I have lost so much hair in the last one year alone, even dermmatch is not helping and now I am depressed  Ive not visited a Dr to check on my condition and am just embarrassed - the thought of going out without a concealer is killing me. Been reading forums about what people do and see that HT is quite common among men...or maybe its that women simply dont write about it..we just bury it and deal with it quietly. 
> After much researching, emailing 2 HT Dr's, I decided to visit Dr. Feller. I really want to speak a Dr who is compassionate and listens...from all that I have read I think he has both...It will be most painful 60 mile drive from my home- but I think my options are limited. I'm yet to call for an appointment. I have a few questions about the first consultation and HT procedure itself...if anyone can help answer them it would reassure me...
> 1) I'm assuming I have to wash my hair (with no dermmatch) and go?
> 2) What exactly does Dr. Feller do during the consult? Will be do scalp biospy, run test etc and diagnose my condition first or straight away discuss HT? (It may sound weird, but I really would like to know what my condition is)
> 3) I saw bef and aft photos of a women who did HT and she had HT done in the front - the photo showed  big portion of the front shaven and it took almost 8 months for hair to grow. I thought only the donor area had to be shaved? 
> 4) If in fact the transplant area has to be shaved how do people go out with a big area with no hair right after the HT. I cannot imagine walking around like that  If I decide to do HT I wouldn't want any one at work to know about it...I can probably take 2 weeks off but that wouldn't help a big hairless area on my head. 
> 5) Its not that I have the money sitting in the bank to pay for it and HT is expensive - I would've never considered HT if it wasn't this bad (will try to post some photos later on). Now I look at it as though I need clothes to cover my body and need hair to cover my head...it is a necessity..I may have to live on a tight budget for long but I think it would regain my confidence
> 
> The only best part of all this is my boyfriend of 3 yrs - he is extremely supportive and understands how I feel. I've only spoken about my hair problem to my mom and sis - no one else knows...demmatch magic...
> ...


 Hi There,

I know this thread is old, but I am hoping I can help some others that may stop by.

It is really hard on a woman to lose her hair. I was suffering with hair loss for a few years and almost gave up (thank God i didn't). I'm not going to get into my story in this thread, rather I want to share my experience with shaving my hair. Although my massive hair loss has stopped, I periodically treat my scalp to keep it healthy and increase hair growth. This time around I decided to shave my head. Many reasons, one of which is to support a friend of a friend going through cancer. 

I have gotten so many compliments on my head/hair. As women we have to remember that we define who we are and we are in control of our image and beauty. It took this for me to realize that.

You can shave your head and you don't have to hide it. You can emphasize your eyes, neck, lips, check bones, personality, fashion. It doesn't have to be about how much hair you don't have on your head during this time of transition. I have pretty much reinvented myself, and you can too. 
Don't hide, you are beautiful with and without your hair.

hth,
Patricia :Smile:

----------

